# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Filmen mit Multicopter

## KillerToaster

Hey Leute,
zur Vorstellung: Mein Name ist Florian,bin 23, komme aus Unterfranken und bin begeisterter Fan undAusübender verschiedener Sportarten wie Snow-, Wakeboarden,Motorsport und immer dabei neues zu probieren.


Zurzeit hab ich ein Projekt mit demNamen i4llow am laufen.


Hier mal die Beschreibung:


BeimI4llow Projekt (steht für: I follow, zu deutsch: Ich verfolge) gehtes um den Bau eines *selbstständig*  fliegendenMulticopters, der in einem vom Nutzer eingestellten Abstand, diesemfolgt und filmt, so dass auf einen zweiten Mann verzichtet werdenkann. 

(AusführlicheInfos auf Facebook & Startnext.de/i4llow)


Wenns euch gefällt wärs cool wenn ihrauf *www.startnext.de/i4llow* Fan werden undmich mit dem ein oder anderen Euro unterstützen würdet!
(zum Fan werden müsst ihr euchkostenfrei auf www.startnext.deregistrieren)


Außerdem wäre es nett, wenn ihr eseuren Freunden, Bekannten, Verwandten usw. erzählen könntet  :Smile: 


Falls ihr mich mit einem Geldbetragunterstützt -worum ich hoffe-, könnt ihr euch aus einer Liste einso genanntes „Dankeschön“ aussuchen.




Ich dank euch schonmal für eure Hilfeund Unterstützung, falls ihr Fragen und Anregungen habt schreibt mireinfach hier, oder auf Facebook & Twitter.




*www.twitter.com/i4llow*
*www.facebook.com/i4llow*

----------


## Gonzo0815

Servus Florian!

Klingt ja recht interessant, aber ein paar Probleme kommen mir da in den Sinn auf die es auf deinen Seiten keine Antworten gibt.

Im speziellen beim Downhill wie soll die Verfolgung da im Wald funktionieren? Die Trails sind teils nicht sehr breit und verwinkelt, wie kann der Multicopter da folgen?
Auf Skipisten stelle ich mir das auch interssant vor, wenn da mehr los ist wie stehts da um die Sicherheit?
Mit handelsüblichen Actioncams, wie erfolgt da die Ausrichtung der Cam? Dranschrauben und hoffen das man am Bild ist, ist ja eher suboptimal.
Und zum Schluss, wie siehts da mit den Funkfrequenzen aus? Die üblichen aus dem Modellbau? Codiert damit keiner stören kann?

Gruß

----------


## KillerToaster

Hey,
das mit dem Downhill könnte eventuell ein Problem darstellen, aber das wäre es auch wenn jemand das teil manuell fliegen würde.
Auf geraden Strecken oder Bergabfahrten wäre es durchaus möglich!

 Da der Copter eine Erkennung haben wird um Hindernissen auszuweichen, sollte es auf Pisten kein Problem sein.

Die Ausrichtung soll ebenfalls an den Sender gebunden sein und die Cam demnach ausrichten.

Das mit den Frequenzen wird natürlich Codiert  :Smile:  sonst hätten mehrere ja ein Problem  :Smile:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Hey,

dachte ich mir schon fast, schade. 
Welche Dimenssionen wird der Copter denn haben? Dürfte ja schon ein etwas größeres Ding werden, wenn der DSLR´s auch tragen können soll. 

Der Ausrichtungswinkel würde sich demnach auch nach dem Sender richten?

Wo liegt den die angestrebte Vmax, weil z.B. mit den Skiern ist man ja doch recht flott unterwegs.

----------


## KillerToaster

Hey, ja leider ist dies wie du sicher selber weißt nur mit Menschen die ne Cam in der Hand halten zu bewerkstelligen bei so engen Manövern.

Die Größe steht noch nicht fest, eventuell werden später auch verschiedene Versionen angeboten (Actioncam & DSLR) aber das ist Zukunftsmusik.

Ja der Winkel soll sich immer zum Sender hin beziehen, da man sonst zuviel schrauben müsste. (Winkel nachjustieren)

Vmax hoffe ich auf ca 80km/h zu bekommen, was aber am Ende aufs Setup ankommt.
Der copter soll ja auch im Motorsportbereich zum Einsatz kommen und dort fährt man halt leider nicht Schrittgeschwindikeit  :Smile:

----------


## bubi

Wie willst du das Objekt tracken? Darf ruhig technisch werden  :Smile:

----------


## Sethimus

ohne dein projekt bewerten zu wollen, dein name dafuer macht imho wenig sinn, zumindest vom lautmalerischen. wie soll jemand darauf kommen die 4 nur wie ein "fo" auszusprechen und das "ur" am ende zu schlucken? ich hab beim ueberfliegen "i for low" gelesen und mich gewundert wofuer das 2. l stehen soll und erst dann deine erlaeuterung entdeckt. evtl ueberdenken wenn du damit erfolg haben willst...

----------


## bubi

Hab mir jetzt das Projekt durchgeschaut (mit ernsthaften Interesse, bin oft ein aktiver Unterstützer solcher Projekte)...Will dir zwar jetzt nicht den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen...aber:
 - du hast kein Konzept in welchen Zeitrahmen du das machen willst
 - die Seite erweckt den Eindruck als hättest du genau 0 Plan was du machst
 - zur technischen Umsetzung gibt es nichtmal einen einzigen Anhaltspunkt
 - 20.000 sind zu 200% zuwenig
 - deine Ideen scheitern am Gesetz
 - alleine ist sowas nicht umsetzbar...ein Team fehlt
 - kein Prototyp, kein Proof of Concept...
 .
 .
 .
Ich kann die Liste endlos fortsetzen. Vl hast du das ja alles..nur musst du es dann auch auf der Website präsentieren, wenn du wirklich was machen willst...

----------


## georg

Ich war wegen der Werbung und derfehlenden Substanz dahinter schon kurz davor den Thread zu löschen. Hab mir aber gedacht es könnte vielleciht doch eine interessante Diskussion daraus werden. Das Projekt selber: Siehe den Post von bubi.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> könnte vielleciht doch eine interessante Diskussion daraus werden


Anscheinend doch nicht, bisschen Gegenwind und schon is aus mit dem Posten, schafft auf jeden Fall Vertrauen für´s Projekt  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KillerToaster

Hey, an eurem "Gegenwind" liegts net. Ich muss des vorerst auf Eis legen, da mein Partner, der mir das programmieren wollte/sollte angesprungen ist....  
Ich machs jetzt privat außerhalb von crowdfunding.

----------


## Sorbas

Dein Elan in allen Ehren, aber ich frage mich ob du das Ganze wirklich zu Ende durchdacht hast (vielleicht hast du es, allerdings findet man auf deinen Seiten keine Infos darüber).

Ich fliege und bastel selber seit 2 Jahren (zusammen mit 2 Freunden) mit/an einem Hexakopter XL => Follow Me Module gibt es bereits am Markt: www.mikrokopter.de/ucwiki/FollowMe

Allerdings haben die eine gewisse Latenzzeit, sprich mit den schnellen Richtungsänderungen beim DH Sport wird so ein Teil nicht mitkommen - wie schon erwähnt ist der Use-Case im Wald auch nicht gegeben. Die meisten DH Videos (im Wald) werden mit Stativen, Steady-Cams, oder Cable-Cams gefilmt. Ich würde folgende Hindernisse sehen

- Akkulaufzeit: 15min. dann is das Ding leer (mit dem Gewicht einer DSLR noch schneller, ca. 8min.)
- Kamera: eine GoPro ist m.M nach nicht die richtige Wahl, durch den Weitwinkel muss man schon sehr nahe heran, bei höherer Brennweite (und damit kleinerem Bildausschnitt) bezweifle ich widerum dass sie Elektronik das so schnell nachführen kann.
- Eine Fernbedienung wirst trotzdem brauchen um das Teil zu landen/starten, beim DH fahren nicht grad leiwand
- Hindernisse: Wie willst du das anstellen (z.B. Stahlseil der Seilbahn) ??


Und ganz generell (persönliche Meinung). Die Stimmung solcher Videos lebt (neben der Musik) stark von der Kameraeinstellung/Perspektive - aus der Vogelperspektive mag es für ein paar kurze Szenen interessant sein, aber ob sich dafür der Aufwand lohnt ??

Wenn ich 20.000€ übrig hätte würde ich mir jedenfalls den geilsten Oktokopter zusammenstellen und eine Vollformat-DSLR unten drauf ;-)

lg

----------


## KillerToaster

Das Problem bei der FollowMe funktion ist, dass dir das teil eben nur nachfliegt. Geplant war dass bei meinem der Abstand seitlich und nach vorne separat eingestellt werden kann, den er dann hält. Somit wären ja net nur Szenen aus der Vogelperspektive, sondern auch seitlich auf Kopfhöhe möglich.

----------


## Sorbas

Puh...das ist ein ambitioniertes Ziel...da ist DH aber der falsche Sport dafür, eben wegen dem Terrain und den ständigen Geschwindigkeits- und Richtungswechseln. Mich würde ja echt interessieren ob du dir zu obigen Fragen schon Gedanken gemacht hast...ohne Details wirst du denke ich niemanden finden, der sowas finanziell unterstützt

wünsch dir trotzdem viel Glück/Erfolg für dein Vorhaben.

lg

----------


## KillerToaster

Ja hab ich, das mit dem Seil wäre eine der schweren Aufgaben, des is mir bewusst. Aber lösbar isses bestimmt. Muss dann eben getestet werden. 
Ich habs in sämtliche Foren geposted ums möglichst bekannt zu machen und ich denk ihr hab auch andere hobbies außer DH  :Wink:  

Grüße

----------


## georg

Hmm. Also wenn du das zusammenbringst, dass so ein Teil einem Downhiller autonom durch den Wald etc folgt, dann hast du fix nen Job bei Lockheed, Boeing etc.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:   :Big Grin: 
Es ist.. sagen wir.. ambitioniert.  :Big Grin:  Aber ist schon ok, steck die solche Ziele aber sei dann nicht enttäuscht wenns nicht hinhaut. Würd mich interessieren wie du das konkret angehen willst?




> Wenn ich 20.000€ übrig hätte würde ich mir jedenfalls den geilsten Oktokopter zusammenstellen


 Hat letztes Jahr noch ca. 50tsd gekostet soferne der mit einer 1D/D4 und f2.8 oder f4 Linse zurechtkommen soll.

----------


## Sorbas

> Hat letztes Jahr noch ca. 50tsd gekostet soferne der mit einer 1D/D4 und f2.8 oder f4 Linse zurechtkommen soll.


Nach oben ist natürlich alles offen. Ich würde mich schon mit einer 5D Mk3 und einem 16-35 f2.8 zufrieden geben. Einen wirklich professionellen Multikopter bekommt man schon um 10.000€ (nat. je nach Ausführung)

Mich persönlich haben ja diese Cinestar-Teile angefixt: www.quadrocopter.com/Custom-C...Fly_p_627.html
naja...die liebe Kohle...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sethimus

> Das Problem bei der FollowMe funktion ist, dass dir das teil eben nur nachfliegt. Geplant war dass bei meinem der Abstand seitlich und nach vorne separat eingestellt werden kann, den er dann hält. Somit wären ja net nur Szenen aus der Vogelperspektive, sondern auch seitlich auf Kopfhöhe möglich.


da wirst aber mehr als nur einen kinect aehnlichen sensor fuer brauchen, das teil muss ja jederzeit wissen wo es ist und was um die drone herum passiert/rumsteht.

----------


## willi

Die Amis hätten sicher interresse dran  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sethimus

www.slashgear.com/mecam-deliv...or-49-24266648

----------


## Speedtrip

Fertig :P

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Fertig :P


Wohl eher nicht! Fehlen ja noch sämtliche Specs für das Teil. Händler gibt´s auch noch keine. Sieht aber (wenn der Preis so niedrig bleibt) vielversprechend aus. Als kleine Spielerei für große.

----------


## Sethimus

das wird vermutlich eher was fuer die selfie fraktion

----------


## Gonzo0815

Naja, wenn die Cam 720p schafft, dann kann man das schon gebrauchen.
Leider verlieren sie über die Specs noch kein sterbens Wörtchen.

----------


## willi

Das Ding heißt jetzt THE PAPARAZZO CAMERA™

www.alwaysinnovating.com/comp...srelease-6.htm

----------


## georg

Naja, ist aber doch eher noch ein wenig niedlich, und "still in a developing stage"  :Mr Purple:  Aber geht in die Richtung. Bin gespannt was da die nächsten Jahre kommt.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Da werden die jetzigen Topvideos dagegen etwas putzig wirken.  :Smile:

----------


## bubi

Hardware technisch ist das zum Glück keine Aufgabe mehr heutzutage...Rechenleistung satt in vollintegrierten Chips. Einfaches Objecttracking gibts mittlerweile in einigen Open-Source Libraries...das Getue mit nem Fertiger ist auch gejammere, schafft jeder Bestücker um die Ecke.
Das Problem sind die Fertigungskosten, Zertifizierungen damit man es als Fertigprodukt verkaufen kann UND letztendlich das Risiko..Preise sind gerade bei den Bauteilen extrem Stückzahl abhängig.

Leider hindert das viele Leute daran Projekte umzusetzen.

Wenn wer wissen will was aktuell Stand der Technik bei Quadrokoptern ist:

www.youtube.com/user/ETHZurichIDSC

ETH Zürich betreibt eine Flying Machine Arena...sehr beeindruckend... (geregelt wird übrigens über Kameras im Raum und nicht von den Koptern ausgehend)

----------


## klana_radikala

sehr eindrucksvoll was die kleinen kerlchen da zusammen bringen, da darf man wirklich gespannt sein was in den nächsten jahren so auf uns zukommt.

und auch wenns hippies gibt dies anders sehen, drohnen, bzw voll- oder teilautonome drohnen sind die zukunft, egal ob in der u-bahn, der luftfahrt, auf dem schlachtfeld, in der paketzustellung oder eben um einen mountainbiker durch den wald zu verfolgen

----------


## willi

> und auch wenns hippies gibt dies anders sehen, drohnen, bzw voll- oder teilautonome drohnen sind die zukunft, egal ob in der u-bahn, der luftfahrt, auf dem schlachtfeld, in der paketzustellung oder *eben um einen mountainbiker durch den wald zu verfolgen*


Tja, da ist aber das größte Problem darin. Frei Fläche OK. Aber ein geschlängel mit Hindernissen? Ob das z.Zeit oder in naher Zukunft, so gut funktioniert, bezweifle ich eher.

----------


## bubi

davon ab ist bei einem reinen Tracking eine wirkliche "künstlerische" Qualität kaum vorhanden...damit wirds von Haus aus für Filmen uninteresant

----------


## georg

@bubi: Keine Aufgabe mehr??? Also autonome Drohnen auf freier Fläche fliegen zu lassen, oder in einem Raum per externer Kamera und Rechner kontrolliert ist etwas GANZ anderes als komplett autonomes Tracking in öffentlichen Gelände zB einem Wald zwischen schnalzenden Ästen und anderen Bikern. Da liegen Lichtjahre dazwischen.

In der Paketzustellung ist das ein Werbegag. Wie stellst du mit einer Drohne in eine Wohnung zu? Fliegst du durch das Stiegenhaus, kann die Drohne die Eingangstür öffnen oder benutzt sie den Aufzug? Das ist maximal etwas für Einfamilienhäuser in Ballungszentren weil weit fliegen können die Dinger auch nicht. Die Einsatzmöglichkeiten sind also sehr beschränkt, egal wie "intelligent" die Drohne auch ist.

Ihr seid offensichtlich keine Ingenieure.  :Wink:  Was ein Chip kann ist in der Praxis (fast) egal. Denn das größte Problem ist ganz wo anders: Wo kommt die Energie her?

Die künstlerische Qualität bei einem Actionvideo ist alleine durch Szenen aus einem Hubschrauberflug gegeben.  :Big Grin:

----------


## willi

Die Outdoor Version soll ja ein wenig Größer sein. Was darauf schließen lässt, das eine größere Energieversorgung ins Spiel kommt. Wenn die 20-30 Minuten schafft, ist es ganz Ok finde ich.

Und die Chips werden ja auch immer Stromsparender.

----------


## bubi

@georg,

Doch bin Ingeneur und als HW/SW Entwickler tätig (und habe im Hobbybereich auch einige Sachen in diese Richtung entwickelt, zB autonome Stabilisation für einen TRex250 oder GyroCam für Motorräder) ..Hab mich nur nicht klar ausgedrückt das die Ausage sich auf den Link (www.slashgear.com/mecam-deliv...or-49-24266648) bezog.
Und was ein Chip kann ist eben sehrwohl entscheident ...die Controller haben sich in den letzten Jahren derart weiterentwickelt und spezialisiert, das Rechenleistung für Bildverarbeitung und Objecttracking mehr als ausreichend auf kleiner Fläche zur Verfügung steht was wiederum die benötigte Leistung auf ein Minimum reduziert was wiederum überhaupt Quadrokopter mit Kamera ermöglicht.

Und Videomaterial in Dimension vom vorgestellten Minikopter ist vl 5sek interresant.

€dit Fazit daraus:
Hardwaretechnisch ist es tatsächlich kein Problem mehr. Softwaretechnisch ist das Know-How für einfaches Tracking ist auch vorhanden und auch schon umgesetzt.
Komplexe Themen befinden sich gerade in der Entwicklung -> siehe ETH Zürich. Hier geht es vorallem um die benötigten Softwarealgorythmen und gerade hier wird sich in den nächsten Jahren noch viel tun.

----------


## willi

Wäre ein Remotetracking und eigene Sensoren für Hindernisse nicht eine Sinnvollere Lösung? Würde vielleicht Gewicht sparen?Zumindest im MTB Sport?

----------


## bubi

So wirds heutzutage gemacht: was auch sehr sehr gutes Bildmaterial liefert.
zB: heighttech.com/produkte/ht-6-800/#&panel1-1

1x Pilot 1x Kameramann, man kann aber eine Drohne eine GPS Route abfliegen lassen und nur Filmen. Dann braucht man nur 1 Mann =)

Btw ein gutes Beispiel für solch einen Einsatz: das Video Sea of Rock. Da sieht man den Bildeindruck sehrgut (und vorallem wie sehr sich der Fahrer im Bild bewegt, was eine extrem tolle dynamische Wirkung erzielt).

----------


## Gonzo0815

> davon ab ist bei einem reinen Tracking eine wirkliche "künstlerische" Qualität kaum vorhanden...damit wirds von Haus aus für Filmen uninteresant


Öööhmmmm, wie bei 99,9% aller On Board Aktionvideos.
Also "künstlerisches Handwerk" in ein ordinäres Video zu bringen gelingt wohl ganz ganz wenigen. Abgesehen davon wenn es schon möglich wäre die Drohen dafür zu nutzen dann wär mir das auch gscheid wurscht. Weil mit einem sollchen Vid könnte man dann mal wirklich schön seine Fahrtechnik überprüfen. 
Die Actioncams sind zwar auch gut aber doch immer etwas verwackelt, das wäre mit der Drohne nicht der Fall.

Weil wenn wir ehrlich sind ist bei 99,9% der ganzen Vids eh immer das gleiche zu sehen und wird mit der Zeit ziemlich langweilig. Bei YT bediene ich mich nur wenn ich den Park nicht kenne um mir vorher ein Bild machen zu können.

Meine eigenen Vids hingegen seh ich mit öfter an, einfach um zu schauen wo könnt ich was besser machen.

----------


## bubi

nur damit bist du wieder am Anfang warums keiner macht...Kosten/Nutzen Faktor stimmt einfach nicht (vom Rechtlichen noch abgesehen). 
Pauschal sage ich ja auch: es würde heutzutage (ein reines Tracking im freien Raum, im Wald bei den Geschwindigkeiten noch nicht) schon gehn...nur machen wirds keiner bis es nicht irgendwo anders mal tatsächlich Verwendung finden wird. Siehe GoPro...ist auch nur ein "Abfall-Produkt" (zugeben ein überraschend erfolgreiches) aus der IP-Cam Branche (vermute ich mal dreist aufgrund des Chipsatzes).

----------


## Gonzo0815

Naja, deiner Ansicht nach dürften sich die GoPros dann aber auch nicht verkaufen. Da dort Kosten/Nutzen auch nicht stimmt.

Das die GoPro ein Abfallprodukt ist glaub ich wieder weniger. Weil das Segment der Actioncams gibt schon lange und hat sich stätig entwickelt. Kenn das noch aus der Zeit vom Motorrad fahren  :Wink: 

Wenn es das Teil gibt wirds auch gekauft werden. Wie erfolgreich ist wieder eine andere Geschichte. Aber bei sagen wir 100€ für das Spielzeug kann ich mir gut vorstellen das es genug Käufer findet.

----------


## bubi

:Smile:  wir reden nur etwas aneinander vorbei...mit Abfallprodukt mein ich nur dass die Technik für andere (profitablere) Wirtschaftszweige entwickelt worden ist. Das wird ws auch bei den Dronen passieren...es muss sich nur ein wirtschaftlich Nutzen zeigen. Dann wird alles was langwierige Entwicklungsarbeit war, in Hardware direkt verpackt und zu günstigen Preisen auf den Markt geworfen. Erst dann kann man sich auf Nischenmärkte mit überschaubaren Risiko wagen. 

Das Ding im Link kann bei dem niedrigen Gewicht  ws kaum draussen fliegen, noch wird es mit der Optik möglichsein über eine notwendige Distanz zu filmen... Wenn du hergehst und eine entsprechende Kamera verwenden willst bist du wesentlich drüber (vermutlich ~300-400€) und noch dazu musst du im Bastelbereich suchen weil niemand so eine Drohne kommerziell vermarkten wird (und es auch nicht darf, zumindest noch nicht, bezogen auf vollautonom)Drohnen die es könnten bereits könnten kosten entsprechend  :Smile:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Das Gewicht ist für draussen sicher nicht optimal. Aber der Kamera wurde ich mehr Chancen geben. Einzig könnte die Lichtempfindlichkeit bei der Minilinse zu gering sein um damit im Wald brauchbare Videos zu bekommen. Gibt ja einige sehr kleine Cams die super Quali liefern, wie gesagt sehe ich eher in der Lichtempfindlichkeit das Problem.

Ich geh auch garnicht davon aus das die Video Qualität mit den aktuellen Actioncams mithalten kann. Geht doch gar nicht bei dem Preis. Aber mit 720p 30 Frames kann ich mir das schon vorstellen. 
Bleibt natürlich eine Spielerei  :Wink:

----------


## bubi

Die Sensoren die ich bis jetzt in der Hand hatte in der Dimension waren alle nur auf kurze Distanzen brauchbar..vorallem für einen leistbaren Preis.
Aber schau mal hier: 
www.ambarella.com/products/sports-cameras.html
Ich trau mir zu wetten dass man an den Developmentkits die zukünftigen GoPros sehen kann, wenn man die Seite im Auge behält. Zumindest Hero 2 und 3 verwenden den Ambarella Chip ( + Sensor + Speicher + WLAN Modul und Kleinzeug). Softwarefeature 1:1 wie von GoPro verwendet...fix und fertig aus der Packung als Devkit  :Wink:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Dann werd ich dir das mal so glauben. Hast da sicher mehr damit zu tun als ich  :Wink: 
Find die Idee mit der low budget Drohne trotzdem gut. Wir erwachsenen Kinder brauchen ja auch immer wieder neue Spielzeuge  :Big Grin:

----------


## bubi

Hab ja auch eine  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

> Doch bin Ingeneur und als HW/SW Entwickler tätig





> Rechenleistung für Bildverarbeitung und Objecttracking mehr als ausreichend auf kleiner Fläche zur Verfügung steht was wiederum die benötigte Leistung auf ein Minimum reduziert


Sei mir nicht böse, aber du hast genau das abgeliefert was ich gemeint habe. Rechenleistung und Leistung für die Rechenleistung.. blablabla... nur Chips im Kopf.  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 
Die Energie wird hautpsächlich für die Motoren benötigt nicht für das bisserl Silizium. Um 2kg von A nach B zu fliegen ist eben eine gewisse Engerie notwendig. Darum gehts und das ist und bleibt das Hauptproblem bei jedem Transportmittel egal wie intelligent das ist.
edit: Das war aber auch ursprünglich als Antwort auf klana_radikala gemeint, von wegen wo Flugdrohnen in Zukunft überall eingesetzt werden,

----------


## bubi

> Sei mir nicht böse, aber du hast genau das abgeliefert was ich gemeint habe. Rechenleistung und Leistung für die Rechenleistung.. blablabla... nur Chips im Kopf.  
> Die Energie wird hautpsächlich für die Motoren benötigt nicht für das bisserl Silizium. Um 2kg von A nach B zu fliegen ist eben eine gewisse Engerie notwendig. Darum gehts und das ist und bleibt das Hauptproblem bei jedem Transportmittel egal wie intelligent das ist.
> edit: Das war aber auch ursprünglich als Antwort auf klana_radikala gemeint, von wegen wo Flugdrohnen in Zukunft überall eingesetzt werden,



Ne brauch ich ned böse sein  :Smile:  
Nur Chips bezieht sich nicht nur auf einen Rechenkern, sondern genauso die MEMS-Sensoren (Gyro und Beschleunigunssensoren), Schaltregler für die Versorgung, Architekturen die mit wesentlich geringerer Spannung arbeiten können, Motoren wo sich Leistung/Gewicht entsprechend weiterentwickelt, Akkus wo sich Leistung/Gewicht weiterentwickelt...Das spielt alles mit rein... Da geht es nicht nur um Gewicht, sondern das erstmals überhaupt die Möglichkeit geschaffen wurde mit dem damaligen Stand der Technik, so ein System überhaupt effizient zu betreiben(um etwas tiefer reinzugehen: Früher hat man für Kamera, Sensorik, Leistungselektronik lauter einzelnen Spannungsdomänen benötigt, welche jeweils einzeln mit Schaltreglern erzeugt werden hat müssen. Die wiederum hatten einen enorm schlechten Wirkungsgrad im Vergleich zu heute, was sich wiederum auf benötigte Akkugröße ausgewirkt hat bzw neue Akkutechnik überhaupt erst möglich macht. Das ist alles eine sehr sehr lange Kette an Abhängigkeiten).

Und nicht zuletzt macht diese Entwicklung das ganze überhaupt erst für einen Hobbyanwender leistbar.

Womit wir wieder am Anfang meiner Aussage wären...Einfaches Tracking ist "relativ" problemlos möglich, der Nutzen aber gering (siehe Beispiel oben), rechtlich vorallem aber ein enormes Problem...Aufwendigeres ist auch bereits möglich und müsste nur Hobbyanwendern zugänglich gemacht werden und von Rechtswegen für Anbieter abgesichert werden.

----------


## klana_radikala

an der ki der drohne wirds schon nicht scheitern, wenn ein bmw sich autonom durch den verkehr bewegen kann (testphase) oder ein benz (serie) selbstständig durch den stau fährt, hindernisse (verschiedener art) erkennt und auf diese auch reagiert, ist der weg  nicht mehr weit. und vor allem im militärischen bereich ist man da schon um einiges weiter, wobei wir hier von projekten reden die der öffentlichkeit bekannt sind, was hinter verschlossenen türen abläuft ist nochmals ein anderes kapitel.

ich denke auch dass wir mittlerweile mit der akku technik oder mit kleinen verbrennungsmotoren in der lage wären so ein teil für 30min. oder vl auch länger in der luft zu halten.

das problem momentan ist eher die finanzierung solcher projekte, der durchschnittsbrüger wird sich ein solches gerät in naher zukunft vmtl nicht leisten können, ebenso wie einen neuen S mercedes

edit: als ausgebildeter richtschütze am leopard kann ich dir auch sagen dass nicht das schwenken des turms selbst, sondern der feuerleitrechner mit seinen sensoren annähernd gleich viel, bzw je nach lage sogar mehr strom verbraucht

----------


## georg

@klanaradikala



> wenn ein bmw sich autonom durch den verkehr bewegen kann (testphase) oder ein benz (serie) selbstständig durch den stau fährt, hindernisse (verschiedener art) erkennt und auf diese auch reagiert


 Naja... in den tatsächlichen Verkehr darfst die noch nicht loslassen. Das funktioniert noch nicht, egal was die Hersteller reklamieren. Ich darf an die Radarfrühwarnung mit Bremsassistent der Mercedes S Klasse erinnern? Bis jetzt gibt es keinen autonom fahrenden PKW, der durch normalen - also nicht ausgewählten -  Verkehr sicher fahren kann. Von serienreif rede ich noch garnicht. Einzelne Verkehrsituationen bzw hilfestellungen - ja. Autonom: Nö., das dauert noch.



> ich denke auch dass wir mittlerweile mit der akku technik oder mit kleinen verbrennungsmotoren in der lage wären so ein teil für 30min. oder vl auch länger in der luft zu halten.


 Die Aussage ist so allgemein, dass sie auf jeden Fall zurifft. Was ist klein? Hubschrauber bleiben länger als 30min in der Luft sogar mit 2 Turbinen.  :Wink: 



> ls ausgebildeter richtschütze am leopard kann ich dir auch sagen dass nicht das schwenken des turms selbst, sondern der feuerleitrechner mit seinen sensoren annähernd gleich viel, bzw je nach lage sogar mehr strom verbraucht


Als ausgebildeter Ing kann ich dir sagen, es braucht wesentlich mehr Energie einen Leopard zu bewegen als irgendeine Zielausrichtung zu errechnen.  :Wink:

----------


## Sethimus

> Bis jetzt gibt es keinen autonom fahrenden PKW, der durch normalen - also nicht ausgewählten -  Verkehr sicher fahren kann.

----------


## klana_radikala

> @klanaradikala
>  Naja... in den tatsächlichen Verkehr darfst die noch nicht loslassen. Das funktioniert noch nicht, egal was die Hersteller reklamieren. Ich darf an die Radarfrühwarnung mit Bremsassistent der Mercedes S Klasse erinnern? Bis jetzt gibt es keinen autonom fahrenden PKW, der durch normalen - also nicht ausgewählten -  Verkehr sicher fahren kann. Von serienreif rede ich noch garnicht. Einzelne Verkehrsituationen bzw hilfestellungen - ja. Autonom: Nö., das dauert noch.
>  Die Aussage ist so allgemein, dass sie auf jeden Fall zurifft. Was ist klein? Hubschrauber bleiben länger als 30min in der Luft sogar mit 2 Turbinen. 
> 
> Als ausgebildeter Ing kann ich dir sagen, es braucht wesentlich mehr Energie einen Leopard zu bewegen als irgendeine Zielausrichtung zu errechnen.


wen wir hier vom ganzen gerät reden auf jeden fall, für das hat er ja auch das triebwerk, allerdings kann man in der betriebsstufe "beobachten" den turm über längere zeit ohne laufendes triebwerk betreiben ohne dass die baterien den geist aufgeben. in dieser betriebsstufe sind diverse funktionen der feuerleitanlage nicht aktiv, fährt man den turm allerdings auf "stab. ein" hoch sollte das triebwerk schon laufen da man ansonsten innerhalb von relativ kurzer zeit die batterien leert und nicht mehr vom fleck kommt (was, da muss ich dir recht geben, unter anderem auch daran liegt, dass der turm ständig aufgrund der messdaten nachjustiert wird liegt)  :Wink: 

naja, die s-klasse erkennt ja jetzt schon unterschiedliche hindernisse (radfahrer, fußgänger, wildtiere), unterscheidet diese und reagiert auf verschiedene art und weise auf diese, und fährt autonom durch einen stau. dass das zwar noch keinem autonomen tracking durch einen wald gleich kommt ist mir schon bewusst, allerdings wollen die leute momentan noch selbst das steuer in den händen halten und die rechtlichen grundlagen für autonome fahrzeuge im straßenverkehr sind auch noch nicht geschaffen. aber gerade im militärischen bereich sind die finanziellen mittel doch noch etwas größer und ich würde mich trauen zu wetten dass die technologie für eine solche drohne schon besteht.

----------


## Sethimus

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...l-flying-robot

----------


## Sethimus

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...on-sports-dron

----------


## klana_radikala

sehr geil, ist nur mehr die frage wie das teil mit einem downhill fahrer im wald mithalten kann und welche perspektiven es noch zusammen bekommt.

aber auch so ist es nur mehr eine frage der zeit bis wir so weit sind

----------


## Sethimus

> sehr geil, ist nur mehr die frage wie das teil mit einem downhill fahrer im wald mithalten kann und welche perspektiven es noch zusammen bekommt.
> 
> aber auch so ist es nur mehr eine frage der zeit bis wir so weit sind


all das und noch viel mehr wuerde dir die ebenfalls verlinkte kickstarter seite sagen, aber wozu durchlesen, viel zu viel aufwand, gell?

----------


## DH 24/7

> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...on-sports-dron


Geile Sache! (y)

----------


## klana_radikala

> all das und noch viel mehr wuerde dir die ebenfalls verlinkte kickstarter seite sagen, aber wozu durchlesen, viel zu viel aufwand, gell?


hab den post verfasst vor ich mir das ganze durchgelesen habe.

ich meinte eher dass das gerät den hindernissen autark ausweicht, denn wenn ich die line 1x vor fahre und dann einen falschen winkel einstelle kann es trozdem passieren dass die drohne einen baum an dem ich nur knapp vorbei fahren übernimmt, die lösung in dem fall ist einfach die cam statisch auf der vorgefahrenen line fahren zu lassen, ich selbst kann ja dann eine andere line wählen, die cam bleibt ja auf mich gerichtet, und so mit den perspektiven spielen.

was mir da sofort dazu einfällt wäre der step up in schladming. die cam links vorbei fahren/fliegen lassen und beim filmen über den step up schanzen

----------


## Sethimus

du faehrst einmal vor und feintunest das ganze per app, so hab ich das verstanden. in den antworten schreiben die zb dass es moeglich ist die drohne voraus fliegen zu lassen und dich dabei von vorne zu filmen, dafuer solltest dann schon den weg vorab einstellen koennen.

----------


## DH 24/7

> Geplant war dass bei meinem der Abstand seitlich und nach vorne separat eingestellt werden kann, den er dann hält. Somit wären ja net nur Szenen aus der Vogelperspektive, sondern auch seitlich auf Kopfhöhe möglich.


Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen: das geht ganz sicher! Notfalls müsste man mit einer Art *elektronischer Wegmarke* arbeiten, d.h. alle 5, 10 oder 20m so eine Marke neben die Strecke legen, dass der Kopter sich daran orientieren kann?

Aber auch wenn nicht: die Idee müsste funktionieren, auch beim Downhill (es sind ja nicht alle Strecken zugewachsene Waldpfade).

----------

